# So much hate...



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

So I did so more research of the mower I listed here for $1750. I was open and upfront and said I was posting at a discounted price for TLF members, but going to market it at a higher price outside of TLF.

I found similar mowers at Austin Turns (actually older units) for $3,800 each plus tax. At Greenville Turf they would be about $3,800 delivered. I included this info in my posting so people could verify themselves.

I posted that on FB, and got almost all positive "I wish I could buy that" and even interested people. But I've gotten a few PM of hate and vitriol.

I admit there was one I posted on and I didn't realize you were not supposed to post for sale ads. I deleted it and sent an apology to the admin and he appreciated that.

One guy whom I don't know named Jason Clevland sent me a message I just woke up to telling me I am an *** and 
..."You are scamming people, or attempting to and I am sure you will get an uneducated victim to fall for your scam. That's sad dude. Real sad. You have also been reported by multiple people for your attempts at scamming. Have a bit of respect for yourself and those around you and stop trying to take advantage of those that are vulnerable."

What the hell? All this over a lawn mower? Sick, sick people.....

ETA: Looking at his profile it would appear he may be a K9 cop. Scary if true...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry, I'm not following. What does this have to do with TLF?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Ware said:


> Sorry, I'm not following. What does this have to do with TLF?


Sorry - I thought I posted this in the General Discussion forum. It was just a general topic that I was surprised to see such a reaction in general on Facebook.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I'm not following. What does this have to do with TLF?
> ...


10-4, I moved it. I wouldn't worry about it. Used greens mower prices are truly all over the map.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2020)

It's Facebook..


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ignore the ignorant, they aren't buying anyway. Hard block on them.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Ware said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Thank you. FYI I just sent in a donation via PayPal for this awesome group.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> Ignore the ignorant, they aren't buying anyway. Hard block on them.


I agree. It's just still surprising sometimes. you would think a mower for sale would be a non-argumentative topic. Also, looking at this guys profile it looks like he may be a K9 cop. Kinda scary if true....


----------

